# cooking question



## Phantom (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 9, 2014)

I think that's a misprint. It should be 180 degrees. :lol:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 9, 2014)

RK,  That's only for pineapple upside down cakes.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2014)

That would only be for Angle-food cakes.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Phantom (Jun 9, 2014)

Bonnie said:


>



Why is your reply just blank to me ???


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2014)

Really funny!


----------



## Shirley (Jun 17, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Ina (Jun 17, 2014)

Bet that is a self cleaning oven. :lol1:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Why is your reply just blank to me ???



Sorry Phantom. I just saw this...   to answer your question ..
it was just a jpg image that probably got removed by the site where it was hosted.


----------

